
An excessive list of free services for open source projects - velikan
Does anyone know some of this?<p>Comments are welcomed! Let&#x27;s make our own list of free for open source services!<p>IMPORTANT. Like @dewey proposed - this will be in standalone GitHub repository. Pull requests welcome!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;velikanov&#x2F;opensource-candies<p>I mean like:<p><i>- - - - - Version Control - - - - -</i><p>BitBucket (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;) - free for open source and private repositories<p>GitHub (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;) - free for open source repositories, paid for private repositories<p><i>- - - - - Continuous Integration - - - - -</i><p>AppVeyor (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.appveyor.com&#x2F;) - Continuous Integration for .NET<p>Coveralls (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coveralls.io&#x2F;) - Code Coverage History<p>Scrutinizer (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scrutinizer-ci.com&#x2F;)<p>Semaphore - (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;semaphoreapp.com&#x2F;)<p>Travis CI (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;travis-ci.org&#x2F;)<p><i>- - - - - Translating - - - - -</i><p>Crowdin (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crowdin.com&#x2F;) - need to request subscription<p><i>- - - - - Profiling - - - - -</i><p>YourKit (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yourkit.com&#x2F;) - Java Profiler<p><i>- - - - - E-mail Sending - - - - -</i><p>MailChimp (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchimp.com&#x2F;) - free for 12,000 emails to 2,000 subscribers
======
dewey
Maybe this would work better with a repository on GitHub where people could
add services via pull requests or issues?

~~~
velikan
[https://github.com/velikanov/opensource-
candies](https://github.com/velikanov/opensource-candies)

------
velikan
BitBucket ([https://bitbucket.org/](https://bitbucket.org/)) - Version Control
- totally free for open source projects

------
Karunamon
JetBrains has their entire library of tools (excellent IDE's like IntelliJ,
RubyMine, etc) free for open source projects. It requires you email them for
approval, but the process is quick and painless.

[https://www.jetbrains.com/devnet/sponsorship/open-
source/](https://www.jetbrains.com/devnet/sponsorship/open-source/)

------
nitai
Helpmonks ([http://helpmonks.com](http://helpmonks.com)) - Team Email
Management. Simplified. - Free for open source projects and non-profit
organizations.

Razuna ([http://razuna.org](http://razuna.org)) - most popular open source
Digital Asset Management

~~~
velikan
@nitai, is razuna free for open source projects or just has 30-day trial for
all users?

------
ozh
[https://semaphoreapp.com](https://semaphoreapp.com) \- CI

[https://coveralls.io/](https://coveralls.io/) \- code coverage history and
various stats

[http://www.appveyor.com/](http://www.appveyor.com/) \- CI for .NET

------
phantom_oracle
All of this is available here:

[http://alternativeto.net/](http://alternativeto.net/)

I just did a quick search for what you asked and this site seems to provide
everything you are looking for.

Avoid the Not-Invented-Here syndrome (or don't if you'd prefer not to).

~~~
velikan
nope, it's hard to search for free for open source services it's really not
invented anywhere

------
abeppu
YourKit gives licenses to developers of "non-commercial Open Source projects,
with an established and active community"
[http://www.yourkit.com/purchase/](http://www.yourkit.com/purchase/)

------
SuddsMcDuff
This has been done: [http://ossperks.com/](http://ossperks.com/)

On github:
[https://github.com/nikmd23/ossperks/](https://github.com/nikmd23/ossperks/)

------
velikan
[https://github.com/velikanov/opensource-
candies](https://github.com/velikanov/opensource-candies) pull requests
welcome!

------
viktorbenei
Bitrise ([http://www.bitrise.io/](http://www.bitrise.io/)) - Continuous
Integration for mobile - free for small teams

------
declension
Drone.io is cool, and free for open source projects too:
([https://drone.io/pricing](https://drone.io/pricing))

~~~
velikan
yep, added to repository

------
miah_
You should point out that many of these are _github_ only. Horrible if you are
a OSS developer but don't use that platform.

------
velikan
@SuddsMcDuff, will include this in the repository it has some, but has not
some…

------
velikan
@SuddsMcDuff, it looks like this repo is dead :( 2 years ago, meh

~~~
SuddsMcDuff
The last commit was Nov 5th, 2014 - a merged pull request :)

~~~
velikan
we'll make our own list with black jack and hookaz)

------
velikan
@dewey, you're perfectly right!

